# 027 vs. 0 vs. Gargraves photo track comparisons



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

There's been lots of questions / discussions about the various types of O-gauge track here on the forum. Two relatively recent posts (in other, different threads) offered some excellent side-by-side photo comparisons. I thought I'd present them here side-by-side for continuity. So, with thankful credit to to T-Man and Acwilli ...

*0 vs. 027...*



T-Man said:


> O and 027 are both tubular track. O is 9/16th high and uses the better 022 switch. O27 is 5/16 (I think) and uses the 1122 switch. Used 022 switches are much better and recommended. So do you really have 027 or O. The O straight is ten inches and the 027 is shorter. I just can't find the link with the difference.


and ...

*0 vs. 027 vs. Gargraves ...*


acwilli said:


> I'm not sure what you're asking with your first question, but here goes.
> I love Gargraves track.  It comes in 37" lenghts and is only about
> 200ths of an inch taller than 0-27. I never even looked at Ross track.
> I saw Gargraves on e-bay and just started buying. The Phantom rail (black ceter rail) runs about 8.10 per piece but at the time, there was a glut of on it e-bay real cheap. Be careful though, one batch I bought still smells musty/moldy. I'll deal with that somehow before I install it.
> ...


Thanks, guys ... excellent photos above.

TJ


----------

